# What is K-meta



## Hoggy (Jan 27, 2010)

I am looking through the recipes and a lot of them call for K-Meta. Is this the same as campden tablets? Any differences? I have been using campden. Thanks


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 27, 2010)

K-Meta = potassium metabisulfite... which is basically the main ingredient in campden tablets. you can buy it in powdered form and not have to crush them up.


----------



## bthompson (Jan 27, 2010)

K=Potassium in the periodic table of elements. Took a while to remember that and figure out what these people were talking about. You were brave enough to ask.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2010)

Campden tablets are either potassium or sodium metabisulfite (usually K-meta) held together with fillers that if not crushed bery well wont disslove in wine and thats why you really have to crush them and grind them well.


----------



## Hoggy (Jan 28, 2010)

-----Thanks


----------



## Handy Andy (Aug 29, 2020)

Is there any differences/benefits between using Potassium Metabisulphate K-Meta or Sodium Metabisulphate?

Are they used in exactly the same way, ie Prior to fermentation and adding yeast and prior to bottling?


----------



## Chuck E (Aug 29, 2020)

Handy Andy said:


> Is there any differences/benefits between using Potassium Metabisulphate K-Meta or Sodium Metabisulphate?
> Are they used in exactly the same way, ie Prior to fermentation and adding yeast and prior to bottling?



Some people say that they can taste the Sodium MetaBisulfite (tastes "salty"). They would be used the same way.


----------



## jvbutter (Aug 30, 2020)

yup, some can taste the sodium so they dont use it... I cant say I have ever used Sodium meta. we only use Pot meta


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2020)

When these products first came into general use (in the 60's), it was Sodium meta and my father-in-law used to send to some where in New York (from Pittsburgh) for a small 5" tube of it for $5.00. Highway robbery at its finest. Then, I believe, people who were watching their Sodium intake demurred and Potassium meta became available. Prices have decreased drastically (supply and demand) since then. Personally, I use Potassium but I got a 1 lb. bag of sodium by mistake (I ordered the wrong thing) so I used it for sterilizing and not as an additive to wine.


----------

